# la gramática de Portugal a Brazil/ Diferença PT/BR



## yuraimy

hola a todos, he estado analizando lo que dicen y quisiera saber la diferencia que existe entre la gramática de portugal y brazil?
les agradeceria su ayuda
yuri


muito obrigado e todos por o ajuda.
no soy muy buena escribiendo en portugues asi que perdonen si cometo errores y confio en que ustedes me pueden ayudar.
yuri


----------



## spielenschach

Tiene sus diferencias. Siempre que quieras ver la diferencia consultas el google. Por ejemplo:
*Pronome*



*Cuando hace una diferencia es mencionada *


----------



## Alandria

As diferenças na língua escrita são mínimas, mas as da língua falada são consideráveis.


----------



## ulala_eu

Las diferencias que hay entre el portugués de Portugal y el de Brasil son parecidas a las que hay entre el español de España y el de Sudamérica: desde vocabulario y expresiones hasta la gramática o el acento. De todas formas, ya hay otro post en el que se habla de esto y desde el que puedes ir a otros posts parecidos: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=206650


----------



## Tomby

Estoy de acuerdo con la afirmación de Alandria:


> As diferenças na língua escrita são mínimas, mas as da língua falada são consideráveis.


Si piensas consultar o adquirir una gramática te aconsejo la "Nova Gramática do Portugués Conteporâneo" de Celso Cunha (filólogo brasileño) y Lindley Cintra (filólogo portugués) porque es un excelente ejemplo del portugués actual que respeta la normativa del "Acordo Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa".
En este enlace aparecen algunas diferencias gramaticales entre el portugués de Portugal y el del Brasil. CLICK!
¡Saludos!


----------



## yuraimy

oi, muito obrigado por todo a todos


----------



## rXo

Boa noite gente.

Estou tentando aprender a falar portugues, mas ainda nao posso entender qual é a diferença entre o portugues de Brasil e o de Portugal. 

Antes eu achava que a diferença era o sotaque, mas ouvi palavras como "vosso"  (de portugueses) que nunca eu ouvi de brasileiros.

Realmente nao sei se a diferença é como o español de España e o español da Argentina, por exemplo.

Abraços.
- rXo -


----------



## Carfer

Bem vindo ao forum, rXo.
Há diferenças de pronúncia (muitas variantes dentro do mundo lusófono, mesmo dentro do Brasil e de Portugal), de vocabulário (numerosas) e de sintaxe, o que aliás, também ocorre entre falantes de espanhol. Podemos tentar estabelecer diferenças em termos gerais, mas irá sempre encontrar muitos falantes que não se reconhecem nessas generalidades. Dizer que equivalem às diferenças do espanhol argentino e do espanhol de Espanha não seria certamente correcto. 
Talvez possa começar por aqui: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Língua_portuguesa


----------



## pacosancas

Olá, 

Também estou aprendendo Português (e, como muitas vezes acontece, quanto mais eu aprendo, mais eu percebo quão ruim é meu português ). Antes de começar a visitar regularmente o Brasil, eu tinha a percepção (comum na Espanha), de existirem duas formas de falar Português: Aquele do Portugal (que nos ouvidos de um espanhol em geral, é mais difícil de entender), e aquele do Brasil (em geral mais fácil para nós por causa da pronúncia). 

Depois de casar com uma mulher paranaense, e visitar Brasil muitas vezes, começei  comecei a perceber as grandes variações que têm essa língua dentro do mesmo país. No meu caso, eu sou capaz (mais ou menos) de seguir uma conversa na cidade da minha esposa (no Vale do Ribeira ao norte do Paraná), enquento acho menos familiar o Português falado em Curitiba (capital do Paraná, a duas horas em carro). No Norte do Portugal, eu tenho que "pensar duas vezes," cada frase para ter certeza do que ouvi, mas acabo compreendendo. O português qeu fala-se no nordeste Brasileiro, aínda é para mim quase impossível de decifrar (naturalmente, a língua falada, não a escrita). Com issso, quero dizer qeu para mim o Portuguès português de Portugal e aquele do Paraná são mais semelhantes entre eles que qualquer um desses para o do Nordeste brasileiro, tão grande acho a variação. A ração pode ser, embora, que eu estou acostumado a ouvir os dois primeiros, mas não o último.

Estudando o link na mensagem de Carfer (Obrigado, Carfer , é muito interessante), eu aprendi que o dialeto falado na aldeia de origem da minha esposa chama-se dialeto Caipira.


----------



## vf2000

No link do Carfer diz que os países que falam português não se dividem (não fazem fronteira com outros de mesma língua). Sempre achei isso curioso. Alguns religiosos aproveitam o fato para dizer que o Brasil deve manter a forma de um coração (não tinha reparado isso no mapa).
Espero não ter fugido muito do tema.
AXÉ.


----------



## okporip

pacosancas said:


> Olá,
> 
> Também estou aprendendo Português (e, como muitas vezes acontece, quanto mais eu aprendo, mais eu percebo quão ruim é meu português ).


 
Pelo menos o escrito, é muito bom! Em todo esse seu post, pouquíssimos problemas - todos pequenos, detalhes. O único que merece menção é *começei*. Não é difícil eliminá-lo doravante. Basta lembrar que o uso do 'c' é análogo ao do espanhol: antes de 'a', 'o' e 'u', "som de k"; de 'e' e 'i', "som de s". Sendo assim, a cedilha é desnecessária para produzir o "som de s" antes de 'e' e 'i'. Você pode estar seguro de que, em português, inexistem os encontros "çe" e "çi". 

come*cei*
vo*cê*
*ce*rimônia
ma*ce*te

renun*ciei*
Sa*ci*
*cí*tara
tá*ci*to


----------



## Portgal

yuraimy said:


> oi, muito obrigado por todo a todos


 

por tudo a todos.


----------



## anaczz

pacosancas said:


> Estudando o link na mensagem de Carfer (Obrigado, Carfer , é muito interessante), eu aprendi que o dialeto falado na aldeia de origem da minha esposa chama-se dialeto Caipira.



Como disse o okporip, seu português é muito bom! Mas, veja, não saia por aí dizendo que eles falam o dialeto caipira, pois alguém pode se ofender.
"Caipira", muitas vezes, é tomado como pejorativo.


um abraço

Ana (também do Paraná)


----------



## pacosancas

okporip said:


> ...O único que merece menção é *começei*. ...
> Você pode estar seguro de que, em português, inexistem os encontros "çe" e "çi".


 
Obrigado!


----------



## rXo

Una pregunta, cual es la correcta: "se vocês precisam" o "se vocês precisarem"?


----------



## Carfer

rXo said:


> Una pregunta, cual es la correcta: "se vocês precisam" o "se vocês precisarem"?



Depende de a necessidade ser actual (se vocês precisam) ou futura (se vocês precisarem).


----------

